# The Creamery Compressor Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jul 6, 2021)

*THAT2159 :*








						IC V2159D
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## music6000 (Jul 6, 2021)

music6000 said:


> *THAT2159 :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PedalPCB : The Creamery Compressor - Available Now!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 11, 2021)

Woohooo! It's on its way. 

I'm on my way from moosery to Milkiness today, uh-huh uh-huh...


----------



## almondcity (Jul 11, 2021)

Do we have a parts list for this yet?


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 12, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Do we have a parts list for this yet?


+1 - even without proper build docs yet at least I can get an order going.


----------



## Robert (Jul 12, 2021)

R1            1M       
R2            1M       
R3            470K     
R4            33K      
R5            1M       
R6            2K7      
R7            33K      
R8            10K      
R9            47K      
R10           18K      
R11           100K     
R12           2K2      
R13           1M       
R14           47K      
R15           100K     
R16           100K     
R17           47K      
R18           1M       
R19           33K      
R20           33K      
R21           7K5      
R22           2K7      
R23           33K      
R24           33K      
R25           33K      
R26           1M       
R27           20K      
R28           20K      
R29           100K     
R30           100R     
R31           51R      
R32           1K       
R33           4K7      
R34           180K     
R35           10K      
R36           10K      
R37           15K      
R38           470K     
R100          4K7      
R101          10K      
R102          10K      

C1            47n      
C2            15p      
C3            1u (Electrolytic)       
C4            330p     
C5            4n7      
C6            330p     
C7            4u7      
C8            10n      
C9            1u (Electrolytic)       
C10           50p      
C11           10n      
C12           50p      
C13           1u (Electrolytic)       
C14           50p      
C15           1u (Electrolytic)       
C100          10u      
C101          10u      

D1            1N4148   
D2            1N4148   
D3            1N4148   
D100          1N5817   

IC1           KA4558   
IC2           THAT2159 
IC3           KA4558   
IC4           KA4558   
IC5           THAT2159 
IC6           KA4558   

Q1            MPS4124  
Q2            MPS4124  
Q3            J201 (or MMBFJ201)

COMPRESS          W100K    
HIEXPRESS          W100K    
LEVEL          W100K    
ATTACK          W100K


----------



## almondcity (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks.  Is there a good source for the MPS4124 or an equivalent?


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

almondcity said:


> Thanks.  Is there a good source for the MPS4124 or an equivalent?


Is the 2N4124 the same thing as the MPS4124? If so, Smallbear has them.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

Figured I'd pass this along for anyone looking - looks like Mouser is getting real J201s in stock soon. They aren't cheap but at least you know they're real.



			https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/106-J201


----------



## almondcity (Jul 13, 2021)

also FYI I recently bought 8 pre soldered SMD's from Aion FX for $11.50 after shipping since they aren't available here at the moment


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

Does anyone have a source for the W100K pots? Tayda has... two... in stock.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 13, 2021)

16mm Right-Angle PC-Mount Song-Huei 16K6 Series
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				



Small bear has them in center detent.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> 16mm Right-Angle PC-Mount Song-Huei 16K6 Series
> 
> 
> Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts
> ...


I guess I could live with that - I'm sure I could find knobs I like.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 13, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> I guess I could live with that - I'm sure I could find knobs I like.


You can use set screw knobs. I take the little anti-rotation tab that gets removed and push it in-between the splines so that they don't squish under the set screw pressure.


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> You can use set screw knobs. I take the little anti-rotation tab that gets removed and push it in-between the splines so that they don't squish under the set screw pressure.


Great tip!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 13, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> I guess I could live with that - I'm sure I could find knobs I like.


If you’re not crazy about the center detention part but still okay with splines shaft, Tayda has 65 in stock:








						100K OHM W-Taper W100K Tone Control Potentiometer Spline Shaft PCB Mount
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




also, given my experience with the milkbox, while the w taper is nice to have, a linear taper should still be easy to dial in any settings for


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 13, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> If you’re not crazy about the center detention part but still okay with splines shaft, Tayda has 65 in stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I thought center detention meant the split. Now I'm confused. Can you explain detent vs non?


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Jul 13, 2021)

IPv6Freely said:


> Okay, I thought center detention meant the split. Now I'm confused. Can you explain detent vs non?


It means that it has a physical click at the halfway point in its rotation. It’s typically something you’ll see in an active equalizer circuit where the midpoint is flat, clockwise is boost, and counter clockwise is cut. It’s not a significant click, but just a little tactical feedback to let you know when you’re at the exact 50% point


----------



## IPv6Freely (Jul 19, 2021)

Should I socket the 2159s?


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2021)

I would.


----------



## almondcity (Jul 23, 2021)

starting to gather parts for this

is there a substitute for the KA4558 chips?  for instance, this one:









						NJM4558D 4558 Dual Operational Amplifier General Purpose IC
					

NJR/JRC - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Jul 23, 2021)

almondcity said:


> starting to gather parts for this
> 
> is there a substitute for the KA4558 chips?  for instance, this one:
> 
> ...


Yes, That will do the same job!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 23, 2021)

I think the only 4558 that won't work is this one:








Well, even the SIP could be made to work, in a pinch, with some kajiggery perf/vero and offboard wiring...


----------

